# Taste of the Wild



## gloria66 (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with Taste of the Wild dog food. I'm specifically interested in their Pacific Stream formula with salmon and sweet potatoes. My puppy has had a sensitive stomach (soft stools and diarrhea) since he was nine weeks old (he's now 5 mos). I've seen a lot of good feedback regarding this dog food and was thinking of switching to it.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

My daughter feeds it and likes it a lot. Her dog is a picky eater,but he eats this fine. I was going to and only decided not to because I got a deal on something else.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I feed it to my GSD with extreme allergie and he does great on it.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

I feed my puppy blue buffalo dry dog food but I've recently started buying canned TOTW to mix in with it. Like most dogs, she prefers canned and I find that adding just a spoonful of canned is an economical way for us to both get what we want. I save money by not strictly feeding canned and she gets the taste of canned food along with her kibble. One day I was opening a can of chili for myself and then opened her can of TOTW high prairie and her food looked like human grade stew whereas mine looked like a can of cheap dog food. So yeah, my pup loves the taste of TOTW and it looks a lot better than some of the stuff I eat.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Mine have been eating TOTW for the last few months while we move and have been doing great on it...and I have one allergy-prone dog. So no red flags here but the only way to find out if it works for you is to try it


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

TOTW eliminated my dog's itchy skin and made her coat soft and shiny. I'm really happy with it so far, but we're just now finishing up our first bag of High Prairie. Next we're trying the Wetlands formula, and I suppose we'll just rotate between all of the flavors for variety, so long as they all agree with her.


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> I feed my puppy blue buffalo dry dog food but I've recently started buying canned TOTW to mix in with it. Like most dogs, she prefers canned and I find that adding just a spoonful of canned is an economical way for us to both get what we want. I save money by not strictly feeding canned and she gets the taste of canned food along with her kibble. One day I was opening a can of chili for myself and then opened her can of TOTW high prairie and her food looked like human grade stew whereas mine looked like a can of cheap dog food. So yeah, my pup loves the taste of TOTW and it looks a lot better than some of the stuff I eat.


 When I fed Bo canned food there was one day when he got a $2.20 can of Merrick Puppy Plate while I had a $.79 can of chicken noodle.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I feed this exact food to my dogs after switching from exclusive & so far I love love LOVE it... & So do they. I also notice them being healthier then they have been in a while or ever for that matter. Izze is a bit of an 'eh' eater but now she actually comes over & waits while her food is being made... Something she never used to do.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I've fed Gypsy a few different foods - Nutro, Candidae, Wellness, and TotW - and she does the best, by far, on TotW. She also seems to prefer the flavor. When we tried Wellness with her, she'd leave half her breakfast uneaten some days. Cleans her dish with TotW, perfect poos, sleek coat, and stereotypical BC energy, haha. My broke college student self likes the price of the food for the quality, too. I personally go for the Wetlands and High Prairie formulas for the higher protein.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

My folks feed the high prairie the bison & venison. I feed pacific, which is the only kind I can get out here since everyone I order with feeds pacific. When I go home I always take some of my own food because I don't want them to get a liking to it & not eat the pacific lol. If I ever get a chance I will try the other varieties .


----------



## Riley&MayMom (Jan 22, 2008)

I just recently switched to TOTW and all 3 of my dogs seem like they like it very much and we haven't had any issues with their stool. I was doing a bit of research on it and see that a few owner's of older dogs have had some issues with older dogs and the higher protein dog foods causing issues with their kidneys and/or liver. I am trying to do the best for my guys and don't want to miss something.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Riley&MayMom said:


> I just recently switched to TOTW and all 3 of my dogs seem like they like it very much and we haven't had any issues with their stool. I was doing a bit of research on it and see that a few owner's of older dogs have had some issues with older dogs and the higher protein dog foods causing issues with their kidneys and/or liver. I am trying to do the best for my guys and don't want to miss something.


I don't think TOTW is that high in protein--the two higher protein formulas are only 32%. I think the foods you want to be wary of are more the ones like Wysong Epigen that have like 60% protein. If you're concerned, though, you can always just stick with the Pacific Stream and Sierra Mountain formulas. They both only have like 25% protein.


----------



## Riley&MayMom (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply that makes sense and I really didn't want to change again because they all seem to be doing really well on it.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Same here, I feed the pacific, I had to specifically ask the feed store to carry it so I don't think they would be too happy with me if I decided to switch lol. 

With that said, I have high activity ranch dogs & I have read that the wetlands & the high prairie are higher protein then the pacific, would that be better for them? They are doing well on this & aren't of bad weight, but I was just wondering.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

dogdragoness said:


> Same here, I feed the pacific, I had to specifically ask the feed store to carry it so I don't think they would be too happy with me if I decided to switch lol.
> 
> With that said, I have high activity ranch dogs & I have read that the wetlands & the high prairie are higher protein then the pacific, would that be better for them? They are doing well on this & aren't of bad weight, but I was just wondering.


I honestly don't think I'd concern myself over it. All the formulas are high quality and I think 25% protein is plenty. I plan on just rotating through all 4 so long as she does well on them all. So far we've tried High Prairie and Wetlands, next we'll try Pacific Stream. I do know the higher protein formulas are also higher in fat. I suspect that is part of what has helped Sydney's itchy skin...but I don't know that for sure. I could have been any number of things in her previous foods that were causing it. I guess we'll find out when I try PS.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Another vote for TOTW here, although we are currently using their Sierra Mountain lamb formula. We have used their High Prairie and Wetlands formulas before.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I fed the High Prairie before going to raw and Denali did great on it and she loved it!


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sibe said:


> I fed the High Prairie before going to raw and Denali did great on it and she loved it!


Same here! Well for my Brody. Rhett wouldnt touch it, but he didnt like any kibble, he was born to be a true dog eating RAW!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

We're using TOTW here with good results, though we may be switching, due to expense.



> the two higher protein formulas are only 32%.


That "only" 32% makes many dogs (including my own) quite ill.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Xeph said:


> That "only" 32% makes many dogs (including my own) quite ill.


Maybe you could provide a more accurate response to Riley&MayMom's question, then, based on your experience.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I would recommend using a lower calcium food if the puppy is a large breed.

My dogs, and many others I know, have a very hard time processing the higher protein content of the Bison Formula. My crew is on the Pacific Stream formula, and they do wonderfully on it, but at the higher protein levels, they get TERRIBLE diarrhea. And they never adjust. It's just liquid crap all the way through the whole bag....even when it is mixed with the other formula.

If dogs are started on the higher protein when they're younger, they seem to do ok, but switching is hard on a lot of dogs IME.


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Riley&MayMom said:


> I just recently switched to TOTW and all 3 of my dogs seem like they like it very much and we haven't had any issues with their stool. I was doing a bit of research on it and see that a few owner's of older dogs have had some issues with older dogs and the higher protein dog foods causing issues with their kidneys and/or liver. I am trying to do the best for my guys and don't want to miss something.


I was also concerned about the higher protein content before I started feeding grain free kibble. However, my research led me to the conclusion that only dogs who already have renal or hepatic issues should avoid the higher protein level. Of course I'm not a vet or an expert, this is only my personal opinion based on the information I gathered. I've got my girl Molly on the High Prairie formula and she's doing fantastic on it. Of course I also alternate between TOTW, blue buffalo wilderness, wellness core, and any other high quality grain free food I happen to find on sale.  She's got an iron stomach, too. Maybe that skews the results lol.

One thing I've always wondered: what is the protein content for raw fed dogs? It's got to be pretty high, much higher than any grain free kibble, yet raw fed dogs thrive on it. Why do some dogs seem to have problems with a high protein kibble but a raw diet doesn't seem to have the same effect?


----------



## jfinner1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for this thread! My cat does great on TOTW, and I was highly considering getting it for the new dog. I'm glad to see that so many people have had good experiences with it. This solidifies my choice.

I am curious about the high protein comments. This dog is small, looks like a min pin, and about a year old by my guess. Should I go for the lower protein formulas, or shouldn't it matter?


----------



## Riley&MayMom (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes please do as I am feeding them the High Prarie which is 32%.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Shiningsummer said:


> One thing I've always wondered: what is the protein content for raw fed dogs? It's got to be pretty high, much higher than any grain free kibble, yet raw fed dogs thrive on it. Why do some dogs seem to have problems with a high protein kibble but a raw diet doesn't seem to have the same effect?


I think the difference here is that they get a lot of water to process all the protein when they eat raw meat. If your dog is eating a very high protein kibble but very little water. my understanding is it's just harder to process. Also, if you look at the protein percentage of, say, a canned food, it is much lower because the water content "dilutes it" though it still contains more meat and likely more protein than kibble on a dry matter basis.



jfinner1 said:


> I am curious about the high protein comments. This dog is small, looks like a min pin, and about a year old by my guess. Should I go for the lower protein formulas, or shouldn't it matter?


I'd just try it and see how they do. My dog does marvelously on the two higher protein formulas, but every dog is different. I guess given what Xeph added I'll amend my comments...I don't believe that the higher protein formuals are dangerous to your dog's heatlh, but of course you should make sure they agree with your dog's stomach (as you should with every food). My dog did fine switching to higher protein at the age of 4. And now her coat gleams and her BM are always good. If that isn't your experience, of course switch to the lower protein.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I would recommend using a lower calcium food if the puppy is a large breed.
> 
> My dogs, and many others I know, have a very hard time processing the higher protein content of the Bison Formula. My crew is on the Pacific Stream formula, and they do wonderfully on it, but at the higher protein levels, they get TERRIBLE diarrhea. And they never adjust. It's just liquid crap all the way through the whole bag....even when it is mixed with the other formula.
> 
> If dogs are started on the higher protein when they're younger, they seem to do ok, but switching is hard on a lot of dogs IME.


I'd hate to think what they'd do with most grain frees which are in the 40% or more range. Certainly there are some dogs with very delicate stomachs, but are you sure it is the protein level and not the protein souce? Alice was extremely gassy on the High Prairie (Bison/Venison, now I think mostly Bison?) But no gas on the Wetlands (poultry based with the same level of protein). Since the Zukes Venison Z-Filets also made her gassy, I suspect she just doesn't do deer meat very well. Since they've dropped venison down to minimal levels, I might try it again.



kafkabeetle said:


> I think the difference here is that they get a lot of water to process all the protein when they eat raw meat. If your dog is eating a very high protein kibble but very little water. my understanding is it's just harder to process. Also, if you look at the protein percentage of, say, a canned food, it is much lower because the water content "dilutes it" though it still contains more meat and likely more protein than kibble on a dry matter basis.
> 
> .


If you want to accurately compare raw or canned food to kibble, you have to convert to dry matter basis. Here's an article that describes how to do that. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/dry-matter-basis/


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

kafkabeetle said:


> I think the difference here is that they get a lot of water to process all the protein when they eat raw meat. If your dog is eating a very high protein kibble but very little water. my understanding is it's just harder to process. Also, if you look at the protein percentage of, say, a canned food, it is much lower because the water content "dilutes it" though it still contains more meat and likely more protein than kibble on a dry matter basis.


Ok that makes sense. This also further supports the argument that high protein diets are hard on the kidneys. But since my dogs don't have any existing kidney problems and they drink plenty of water, I'm not concerned. Thanks for the info!


----------



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

I am ecstatic right now. I have a 5 month old lab mix (can't for the life of me figure out where the brindle coloring comes from), a 4 yr old shih-tzu, and a 17 year old border collie. The older dogs ate Iams basically their whole life until I did a little research before getting my own pup (thank god for the internet). They LOVE Taste of the Wild. I just bought it this morning and started to transition them from Canidae ALS which they weren't too fond of, though they look great.

Customer service was excellent as is the web site as far as information goes. I discovered that the Sierra Mountain formula contains only 1.6% calcium and low phosphorous as well which is excellent for a grain free food, a comparable level to Orijen. The protein level is around 24% which is perfect for the less active dogs. It is $45 dollars a bag whereas Orijen and Back to Basics are $70, and is a 30 pound bag whereas Blue Wilderness is only a 24 lb. bag for a little bit more dinero. 

So thanks to this forum and all its informative members I have found a premium grain-free food for a reasonable price that covers all the bases and has multiple formulas with which to rotate rather than switching brands every bag. All I can say is WOOT!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> but are you sure it is the protein level and not the protein souce?


Relatively. I've tried various foods with higher protein levels, and they always got sick. I'm not willing to experiment with it anymore, though. Just can't deal with the sick dogs. I'd rather keep them on something I know won't make them ill.

Strauss is also not a fan of duck based foods.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If I fed Max one of the 32% protein TOTW he would get about 160 grams a day for about 600 calories and 51 grams of protein.
If I fed Max one of the 25% protein TOTW he would get about 165 grams a day for about 600 calories and 41 grams of protein. TOTW might have about 35% carbs.

If I fed him Orijen he would get about 150 grams a day for about 600 calories and 57 grams of protein. 38% protein with 25% carbs.

I do feed him about 280 grams of raw for about 600 calories a day and about 50-60 grams of protein. 45-60% protein by dry weight and 20% by wet weight with maybe 1% carb.

The percentage doesn't work well as you have to deal with fat and carbohydrate providing weight to the food too. Figuring out how many grams of protein is more accurate. 100 grams of food with 25% protein has 25 grams of protein, easy if you know the weight you are feeding.

I never could get Max situated on EVO when it came out, the amount he needed was completely ridiculous and I just couldn't do it. I needed fluffier kibble. Sassy did far better getting 28-30% protein as a sick geriatric dog. It kept her muscle mass up so she stayed on her feet. Senior citizen Max gained 15% of his weight eating raw. Dogs need a lot of protein but the delivery method matters I think.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Dogs need a lot of protein but the delivery method matters I think.


Very much agree with this


----------



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

That's good information Kathyy I will probably supplement my pup with additional protein while I am responsible for all three. It is just very nice to find a food I can use all the dogs. I already know I will change his diet to a higher protein content when I am able to be more active and I am pretty positive on the kibbles I will rotate through, especially once he is fully grown. This will also allow me to update with effects of a TotW diet on three very different animals which may help others decide if the food meets their dogs individual needs. So far so good though.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok I have a question... I have gone through 2 bags of TOTW pacific now & Izze still has super itchy irritated skin. I had her oj rush oil for a while but it seemed to make it worse. Could the salmon in the PS be aggravating her? Should I try another of their formulas? If I did I would prolly go with the high prairie would that be a good choice? 

Sorry for all the questions lol, & sorry OP, I don't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

dogdragoness said:


> Ok I have a question... I have gone through 2 bags of TOTW pacific now & Izze still has super itchy irritated skin. I had her oj rush oil for a while but it seemed to make it worse. Could the salmon in the PS be aggravating her? Should I try another of their formulas? If I did I would prolly go with the high prairie would that be a good choice?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions lol, & sorry OP, I don't mean to hijack your thread.


Is it really dry where you are? Climate can affect dogs too. So it may or may not be a food allergy. Can you get Vita Gravy Skin & Coat where you live? That might help. Are you also paying attention to the treats you give? If you feel your dog is allergic to grains and switch to a grain free food but still give them treats that have grains then it kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

No I don't feed her treats with grain in them anymore since I switched foods, yes it has been dry here & I will look for that stuff, would PETsMART have it?


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

dogdragoness said:


> No I don't feed her treats with grain in them anymore since I switched foods, yes it has been dry here & I will look for that stuff, would PETsMART have it?


Yes, that's where I got mine. My puppy was having dry skin/bad dandruff over the winter and I thought it was her food so I switched her from Wellness to Blue. She still had dandruff so I took her to the groomer for an exfoliating bath, then a month later for an oatmeal bath, still no change. Then I bought Vita Gravy Skin and Coat to give her. After a while her dandruff went away but I think it was more the change in weather to summer. I had bad dandruff at the same time as her and tried every dandruff shampoo on the market and then my problem cleared up at the same time as hers. So I don't think it was really anything I fed her or bathed her with that caused or cleared up the problem. I think it was just the change from cold/dry to hot/humid that did it for both of us.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

So could it be the heat causing her itchies? Also she loves to get wet & when she does she always itches alot, could it be the wetness as well? Becsuse she hardly itches in winter.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

It could just be the change in climate/temperature. Dogs are prone to seasonal allergies the same as people but people always seem to blame the food when their dog is itching. I thought it might be my dog's food at first too after reading this forum but then nothing worked until the weather changed from winter to summer. If she's going swimming a lot then that could dry her skin out as well just like a person washing their hair every day can dry their scalp out and make their dandruff even worse. If you switch foods several times, give supplements, etc. and the skin is still dry and itchy then I would suspect seasonal allergies.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah i wish i could keep her from going in the water so much but she gets so over heated that she feels she just has to, plus the water tank water (metal stock tank) isnt the cleanest in the world so i imagine that has something to do with it. it also prolly doesnt help that she rools in the dirt til shes filthy again right after lol.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

Luke is on TOTW as well. We rotate between the four formulas.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jenn~n~Luke said:


> Luke is on TOTW as well. We rotate between the four formulas.


My dogs have been on it for over a year, and I really like it. Mostly use the Lamb based and the Fish based as the red meat makes one dog gassy and I have some chicken allergies going on. It's one of a few premiums I can use (along with Fromms and Solid Gold - neither of which have worked well for my dogs) as I have an epileptic dog who will go all seizure-y on me with any food containing rosemary (read: most premiums.) I walked through the pet food isle of my local Homeland supermarket today, and noticed that Beneful (ick!) is within a few dollars of the price of TOTW. How weird is that???


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

I've noticed that alot of the "cheaper" foods are actually more expensive than TOTW, when I was picking up Luke's bag of food last week. I was just browsing, and couldn't believe the price they wanted for some of these brands I wouldn't feed a rat let alone Luke. Just goes to show you that expensive doesn't always mean the best. It's the ingredients that count, and so many people don't seem to even consider looking at the ingredients, just the brand name. It's sad.


----------



## scordston511 (Jun 10, 2011)

Taste of the Wild is a very excellent dog food. It has high protein and good ingredients. I feed my Danes and GSD's Taste of the Wild. I usually rotate around all 4 formulas.
I think TOTW is reasonably-priced for a good quality grain free food.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

You know what is also interesting, both Izze & my folks JRT bear flat stopped eating their food, cottage cheese, plain yogurt, nothing could entice them lol, in fact Bear would rather eat the dropped fruit off their ju ju be then eat his food lol, Izze was previously eating just enough so she wouldn't starve, about 3 times a wk she would skip meals all together 3 or 4 days out of the wk & would have horrid itching even in winter so I decided it was time for a change.

Fast fwd we are on out third bag of PS, my folks feed the HP & are half way thru their 2nd bag & im happy to say that so far Bear is now eating his food DRY with nothing added, not even water! Izze now eats her food with gusto & as soon as I scoop it out she is there waiting for it with an excited look on her face, which makes me feel better that im doing right by her.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 13, 2011)

TOTW High Prairie is the only dry kibble that my dog will happily eat. She is a healthy weight now (was thin before) and her coat is so shiny.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Same here, bright eyes, soft glossy coats, enthusiasm at meal times (so far lol) so far this is the first of the four formulas we have tried, as long as they eat it, I will stick with it. 

Related question: with as good a food as this, should i/ do I have to feed a vitamin supplement? I know that ppl who et right still will take a vitamin supplement, is it the same with dogs?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I am currently feeding Sierra Mountain formula and am actually VERY pleased with it! He's got less stool, more solid stool, he's really enjoying the taste of it. And his eye boogers are practically non existent.


----------



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

Transitioned my dogs over to TOTW over the course of about 5 days or so (I just pour the last part of the previous bag into the next, as my dogs don't have sensitive stomachs) and have to say that they are all liking it. My elder BC is eating well, which makes me feel great as he is starting to decline, and the Shih Tzu mix enjoys it enough to leave bits of the Canidae behind. 6 month old puppy doesn't care what he eats the dog is a vacuum, but hopefully I will be able to see a difference in his coat and activity levels should I choose to keep him on it.

I only see one problem. The more I read about excellent dog foods the more people I see that are serving TOTW to their dogs. Usually this would mean that a dog food is shortly going to be bought out, made more expensive, and then have its ingredients compromised. I know that Diamond makes this food, but anyone know how long its been around, and how the prices have been changing?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I was just thinking about that, I sure hope that doesn't happen. I have finally found a food that my dogs eat fairly well... Old dog Izze loves it, Jo does too but has days where she will skip, but its not as much as with the old food, it seems to coincide with the heat wave (100 + degrees, major humidity) & how much exercise she gets.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been trying my dogs on TOTW (High Prairie or Wetlands). So far, Toby has lost weight (in a healthy way), and Penny has cleaner teeth (her teeth have always been cruddy, no matter what). No change in Moose---he could eat dirt and do well, I think, LOL. I think the higher protein is good for them.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> I was just thinking about that, I sure hope that doesn't happen. I have finally found a food that my dogs eat fairly well... Old dog Izze loves it, Jo does too but has days where she will skip, but its not as much as with the old food, it seems to coincide with the heat wave (100 + degrees, major humidity) & how much exercise she gets.


Is Izzy really only a bit over 8? That's not really very old for a medium sized herding dog. Mine who turned 9 in January earned her 20th title last weekend and was one of the most energetic dogs in the competition. I don't think of her as an "old dog". I think of the rescues who are probably in the 13-14 year range as "old". One doesn't act it. The other does, but he has a lot of health issues.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, Moose just turned 8 and he's the youngest of my 3. . .I don't think of any of them as old, even though they're big dogs and the average lifespan for Rotts is only 9 1/2 . But none of them have slowed down at all, or show any signs of age except for graying chins. Willow had slowed down a bit (physically, not mentally!) by 8, but her hips were terrible; it's a miracle they held out that long. She didn't start acting "old" until she was 11-ish (died at 13). I hope my current dogs can still be going strong at that age, being that they're more physically sound than she was.


----------



## BusyBeards (Mar 15, 2009)

FuSchniken said:


> I only see one problem. The more I read about excellent dog foods the more people I see that are serving TOTW to their dogs. Usually this would mean that a dog food is shortly going to be bought out, made more expensive, and then have its ingredients compromised. I know that Diamond makes this food, but anyone know how long its been around, and how the prices have been changing?


Boy, you took the thoughts right out of my mind. How long will it be before they screw up the formulas? If they were smart they would stick with it .....continue to make $ AND keep people happy. But that makes too much sense.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, they have played with the formulas a bit--venison got too expensive so they cut back on it in the High Prairie formula ("now with more Bison!"). And the cat food got tweaked a tiny bit a few months ago. But generally, Diamond seems to be a well-established company that doesn't mess with their foods too much (some hunters swear by their original foods for working dogs). And I don't think they'll sell out, it's a pretty big company.


----------



## BusyBeards (Mar 15, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Well, they have played with the formulas a bit--venison got too expensive so they cut back on it in the High Prairie formula ("now with more Bison!"). And the cat food got tweaked a tiny bit a few months ago. But generally, Diamond seems to be a well-established company that doesn't mess with their foods too much (some hunters swear by their original foods for working dogs). And I don't think they'll sell out, it's a pretty big company.


If they were smart...they would keep the quality it is...with the results it gets.....and continue have a BIG corner of the dry dog food market. It would be unique within the dog food world! ;o)


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Still one wonders why a company can make one food that's so good an turn around & make another that's so so *shrugs* oh well, as long as they don't mess with TOTW I'll be cool


----------



## BusyBeards (Mar 15, 2009)

dogdragoness said:


> Still one wonders why a company can make one food that's so good an turn around & make another that's so so *shrugs* oh well, as long as they don't mess with TOTW I'll be cool


All in the business world of supply and demand I suppose? Whether we like it or not, there will always be a market for a cheaper more affordable foods.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, I guess there will be a market for the Benifuls, Iams/eukanuba SD & such... Sad but true.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

None of Diamond's foods are AWFUL. Some aren't great but none are on par with Beneful or Ol' Roy. And really, some very active dogs do seem to do better with corn in their diet. . .helps them keep weight on.

ETA: oh, well, I take some of that back, because their "original" formula is pretty crummy (first ingredient is corn, second is "meat meal"). But it's still better than Beneful, with all the food coloring.


----------



## Merle-velous (Jun 19, 2011)

i feed TOTW to my GD and my Aussie. they do awesome on it, i rotate between all four flavors.


----------



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

The dogs are doin great on it and I am starting to see my pups coat become more puppy-smooth and definitely and seeing more shine on his brindle. His hair is growing back from the demodex too so I may even show pictures of him soon =)

I am really impressed so far. Maybe theres something to this whole grain free thing, though I will probably try a few other brands TOTW is definitely in my dogs diet rotation when he is full grown. Im thinking I will give the Blue Wilderness Puppy a go after I finish this bag.


----------



## Merle-velous (Jun 19, 2011)

i dont know what youre feeding now, but its probably a good idea not to switch foods around on a puppy very often. if he's doing well on something, stay with it  they can have pretty sensitive systems. My GD had demodex when he was younger, i used a natural tea tree and vit E oil ointment and it helped it clear up too, just so you know


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Merle-velous said:


> i dont know what youre feeding now, but its probably a good idea not to switch foods around on a puppy very often. if he's doing well on something, stay with it  they can have pretty sensitive systems.


Unless you find that the pup has specific problems switching foods, I don't think this is really a big issue. Rotating foods can actually prevent sensitivities later on.


----------

